# Bowtie Brigade and Mopar Muscle White Thunders



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

(TJet) BTB White Thunders: 
1967 Big Block Corvette Coupe
1959 Impala Convertible
1970 Chevelle

(XT) MM White Thunders:
Dodge Viper GTS-R
1969 Dodge Charger R/T
1971 Challenger Convertible

Is it September yet???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Damnit...does anyone have pics of these yet?????  :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Damnit...does anyone have pics of these yet?????  :freak:


 yeah, what he said...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! 
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!!
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! 
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! 
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! 
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!!
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! 
We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!! We want pics!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

On a related sad note... the PM/JL guy who gets us most of our sneak preview pics is down to his last 2 weeks at the job--he's a victim of the PM/RC merger. Sorry to see you go, Higgprime... good luck and keep in touch...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> On a related sad note... the PM/JL guy who gets us most of our sneak preview pics is down to his last 2 weeks at the job--he's a victim of the PM/RC merger. Sorry to see you go, Higgprime... good luck and keep in touch...
> 
> --rick



Damn, that does suck....good luck Higgprime 

I hope someone else can't get us info and etc. on new cars.........hopefully this isn't the beginning of the "dark age"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sorry to hear about that. Bummer. rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That is truly sad. Mergers and acquisitions seem have a nasty habit of leaving a trail of layoffs in their wake. Everyone on the PM/JL team has done such a wonderful job with these products and deserves better. But hey, that's the sad reality of the corporate world for employees. 

On a more upbeat note, I heard that the unpainted Bowtie Brigade prototypes were starting to show up and that they were "awesome," especially the 59 and 62 Impalas. I hate to fall prey to the hype before we've even seen a single picture of them, but I'm anticipating these next two JL releases more than any release since the very first one.


----------

